# [suche] Bedienungsanleitung FMU 421 von E+H



## veritas (4 Januar 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich suche die Bedienungsanleitung für den FMU 421 von Endress+Hauser.

Hat jemand die ? 
Meine Onlinesuche war erfolglos ?

lg

Mario


----------



## Junior (4 Januar 2008)

Hallo Mario,
suchst Du etwa das: https://wa001.endress.com/dla/50001037627/000/04/TI365FEN_0407.pdf

MfG   Günter.


----------



## veritas (5 Januar 2008)

Danke erstma Günther,

ich suche das manual von dem *"FMU 421**"* nicht dem *FMU 4**2 *.
Der FMU 4X ist praktisch das ganz neue Kompaktgerät.
Was ich suche ist die Beschreibung für die Auswerteeinheit der Ultraschallmessung *DU33* die ebenfalls von E+H ist. 

Und da ich noch eine alte funktionsfähige Auswerteeinheit und
die Ultraschallmessung in der Werkstatt gefunden habe möchte 
ich diese einbauen, nur weiss ich nicht wie man den FMU421
konfiguriert.

Werd mich wohl nächste Woche mit E+H in Verbindung setzen, vielleicht
habe die noch Infos.


Danke erstmal für die Mühe.


Lg

Mario


----------



## Exmexx (7 Januar 2008)

Bitte Schön!!


----------



## veritas (7 Januar 2008)

Hi EMEXX,

vielen vielen Dank.
Mein Meistsre hat heute bei E+H angerufen und die haben 
die Anleitung gleich gemailt, trotzdem vielen herzlichen Dank.
Jetzt hab ich Sie auch auf meinem Privatrechner.



MfG

Mario


----------

